# green varsity



## spoker (Nov 24, 2015)

mpls cr does this look ike the one year onlr green?http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bik/5261690343.html


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2015)

spoker said:


> mpls cr does this look ike the one year onlr green?http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bik/5261690343.html




That's a 65-66 in Flamboyant Lime. That color was used on the Varsity from 1963 thru 1966. Then later in the mid 70's the color got a wee bit darker and it was called Lime Green. The one year color for the Varsity was Terra Cotta in 1964.

The only green I like is Lime!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 25, 2015)

Sweet Gary!
One of my projects for this winter is a 21" '64 Lime Varsity.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 25, 2015)

saw a lot of those in college


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 25, 2015)

My 24" 63' ... great riding bikes ... those early Huret and Sprint equipped lightweights are my favorite.


----------

